# 3D Engine



## Excore (22. Jul 2017)

Hi, kennt jemand eine gute Java 3D Engine?


----------



## pcfreak9000 (27. Jul 2017)

Auf die schnelle würde ich an Unity oder Unreal denken aber von Valve gibts mittlerweile glaube ich auch die Source 2.

Ansonsten musst du natürlich wissen wofür du sie brauchst.


----------



## InfectedBytes (27. Jul 2017)

pcfreak9000 hat gesagt.:


> Auf die schnelle würde ich an Unity oder Unreal denken aber von Valve gibts mittlerweile glaube ich auch die Source 2.



Allerdings ist keines davon eine Java engine^^

@Excore
Ich habe selbst zwar noch nie damit gearbeitet, aber die jMonkeyEngine soll recht gute Arbeit leisten.
Ansonsten gibt es auch noch LibGDX, was ich (zumindest für 2D) definitiv empfehlen kann. Für 3D kann man es auch verwenden, allerdings wird einem dort nicht so viel Arbeit abgenommen.

Insgesamt würde ich dir aber dennoch eher zu einer der großen Engines raten, insbesondere zu Unity, da es doch relativ Einsteigerfreundlich ist.
Außerdem haben C# und Java relativ viele Gemeinsamkeiten, wodurch der Umstieg etwas leichter fallen sollte.


----------



## pcfreak9000 (27. Jul 2017)

InfectedBytes hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings ist keines davon eine Java engine^^



da hab ich java glatt überlesen...

ansonsten gibt es natürlich auch noch die Möglichkeit eine eigene Engine zu programmieren. Da könnte ich die Tutorials von ThinMatrix auf Youtube empfehlen, die sind aber auf Englisch.


----------



## Excore (31. Jul 2017)

Ok danke für eure zahlreichen Tipps


----------



## JuKu (5. Aug 2017)

Eine eigene Engine zu programmieren, wäre für ihn viel zu kompliziert, falls er sich noch nicht genug mit 3D auskennt.
Die jMonkeyEngine ist wohl die einzige gute Java 3D Engine, aber auch nicht so performant, wie z.B. Source 2 oder die CryTek Engine o.ä.
Was willst du denn mit der Engine anstellen? Das ist die entscheidende Frage!


----------

